# صـــــــــــارع مــــــع اللـــــه..!!!



## ABOTARBO (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*
يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارب 







أنا عايزك
أنا عايز أرجع إليك
من غيرك حياتى لا طعم لها...  
 إنتشلنــــــــــــــى 
**بصلى من غير تركيز**..!!*
*لكن هصلى يارب وادينى تركيز من عندك..*

*بصلى يارب ومعنديش إيمان..!!*
*لكن هصلى وادينى انت يارب إيمان من عندك..*

*هصلى بدون روح*
*لكن الروح من عندك...*

* أرجوك إقبل يارب صلاتى زى ما هى  بتعبها*
*وصلح انت يارب **.!!*
* الحاجات مش بتبتدى كاملة*
*لكن انا هصلى والكمال من عندك..*

*انا هاخد منك كل شئ مجاناً*..!!
*ومش هقولك بذراعى البشر هتحول للانسان روحى*
*لكن بنعمتك وبركتك ومعونتك وروحك القدوس..*

*آميــــــــــــــــــن*​
​


----------



## DODY2010 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

وصلح انت يارب 
امين


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 أكتوبر 2010)

DODY2010 قال:


> وصلح انت يارب
> امين


آميـــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## النهيسى (19 أكتوبر 2010)

سكرا للصلاه الرائعه الرب يباركك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 أكتوبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> سكرا للصلاه الرائعه الرب يباركك​


----------



## sparrow (19 أكتوبر 2010)

امين يارب اسمع واستجيب 
صلاه جميله


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 أكتوبر 2010)

sparrow قال:


> امين يارب اسمع واستجيب
> صلاه جميله


----------



## christianbible5 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

> *لكن بنعمتك وبركتك ومعونتك وروحك القدوس..
> 
> آميــــــــــــــــــن*


آمين ربنا معك حبيبي...

صلاتك رائعة جدا...

ميرسي الك...


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> آمين ربنا معك حبيبي...
> 
> صلاتك رائعة جدا...
> 
> ميرسي الك...


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا للصلاه الجميله

ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 أكتوبر 2010)

hero mena gerges قال:


> *شكرا للصلاه الجميله
> 
> ربنا يباركك
> *​


----------

